# TTF Based Chatroom!



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

In another thread in the member announcments area there is a thread where a member made a chat room for TTF...
But nobody goes on it.

I think that what would be cool would be if WM or one of the mods or a very dedicated member even took the time to sign up for maybe a java script based chat room that would be linked to from the main page of TTF so the members online could talk at the same time.

It might cut down on lame SPAM on threads with a lot of back and forth posting by other members...

Just a thought. I for one would chat there!


----------



## Beorn (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll ask WM if he'll set up the IRC chat room (Again )...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

W00T!

Thanks Beorn!

I mean, c'mon, don't you think it would help cut down on SPAM in places like the Java Coffee House and stuff?


----------



## Viewman (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it would be a lot beter with a online chat like http://Www.goog.dk/chat


----------



## Niniel (Feb 24, 2003)

I would like a chatroom... the only danger is that I would spend too much time there and neglect all the other stuff I have to do


----------



## Uminya (Mar 5, 2003)

We tried this a long, long time ago. WM said something about it...I'd have to dig up the thread I started back in the "Olde Tymes".

The thing about chat rooms is that you have to have someone moderate them, mainly because people wouldn't be discussing what they're supposed to. *leans towards someone with an ominous look* Besides that, some people already post like they're in a chat room. *leans closer towards the same someone, staring at them ominously*


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 5, 2003)

A chat room sounds cool enough, but some of us young ones wouldn't be allowed by evil parents to participate. *glares at mom's back*


----------



## Walter (Mar 5, 2003)

If it's an IRC chatroom an eggdrop (bot) could do most of the maintenance and moderating...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Mar 6, 2003)

Listen, Cir...if you're trying to imply something here and it's meant to be implied in my direction I don't especially appreciate it and I'd actually like you to stop.

As far as having a chat room to discuss Tolkien I think there'd have to be two forums: One for chat, and one for serious discussions.
That's it. Two rooms.

Because I know I'm not the only one who'd want a place to just chat sometimes.

But here's the thing: You could appoint people (whoever was on and trustworthy at the time) to moderate the chatroom as it's quite easy to give temporary mod priveleges to people in a chatroom.
You can ususally change their status (spectator, mod, normal, etc.)

The thing is you have to be willing to transfer power. It might not be possible for JUSt the normal mods to moderate at all times.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't feel the need to have a Tolkien chat, just a good old regular chat the main purpose of which would be for members to get to know each other better and just talk about everything they want. The codes of behaviour would of course still apply.


----------



## Idril (Mar 6, 2003)

I think it would be nice (I know, a disgusting word!) to have a chat room - not necessarily for discussing Tolkien - but as others have said, just to say 'hi' to others etc.
We will need moderators - what are the requirements for a moderator ?


----------



## munchkin (Mar 19, 2003)

hey, whats wrong with the Java Coffee House?!?!?! Yeah, I know its all spam...

I've got my chat room in my signature!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2003)

I think that what would be cool would be if WM or one of the mods or a very dedicated member even took the time to sign up for maybe a java script based chat room that would be linked to from the main page of TTF so the members online could talk at the same time.

I 2nd that! Chat rooms are fun to be in and one that LOTR would be the main subject would be a blast!!!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2003)

*Parents!*



> _Originally posted by Bethelarien _
> *A chat room sounds cool enough, but some of us young ones wouldn't be allowed by evil parents to participate. *glares at mom's back* *



lol,lol,lol-- I will say my parents are on the strict side but not that bad!I dont think parents are evil, just way, overly,stupidly,and extreamly protective.


----------



## Talierin (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, one problem with a chat room is that ANYONE can come into them, and I can see parents being concerned about that... I used to go to this one chat room and you wouldn't believe some of the people that wandered in there and tried to hit on people. So, I would be against the idea unless ONLY TTF members would be allowed in it, like make it so you have to use your TTF name and password to get into it.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 21, 2003)

I think this "could" be a good thing.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree with Tal's idea. It should be strictly for TTF members. And i think it needs to be moderated to keep the safe PG-13 rating. Some of the chatrooms in yahoo are prime Example of the problem absence of moderation might cause. Specially after a person died because his online friends had urged him to take some pill or other...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Apr 1, 2003)

I definitely think it should be kept only for Tolkien members...

But if you get a plain java based chat, of which there are millions, nobody should wander in an out randomly because there are so many ours would be hard to randomly find.

But it's not hard to require a password and some sites will set it up for you.


----------

